# vid from red creek



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

and one from 2 rides put together at tower trax and red creek: :rockn: 

http://www.youtube.com/user/samhjr63


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Go the kids! Nice vid.......they can wheelie better than me  lol.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

that was a great video. I'm a little jealous of the kid on the lifted grizz, that's a sweet ride, and he rides the crap out of it too. keep the pics coming. It's good to see parents spending time with and teaching the kids how to ride


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

kawboy, "the kid" who can wheelie better then you is me! 2010 brute rider, that is actually a lifted big bear. it is my bike. the ONLY reason I'm rollin a CATVOS lift is because we got a good deal on the bike like it is except for the backrest.
thanks for the complements guys!


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Good on ya mate....doin well!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats on the bike! nice vid!

The parking lot hole is a lot bigger now than the last time I was down there! haha..


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

when's the last time u were out there? that was my first trip out there!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Been a while, like, 2 or 3 years... hahaha


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

2010Bruterider said:


> that was a great video. I'm a little jealous of the kid on the lifted grizz, that's a sweet ride, and he rides the crap out of it too. keep the pics coming. It's good to see parents spending time with and teaching the kids how to ride


 
i wholehearted agree with you. spending time with your children is one of the greatest gifts a parent has in their lifetime. They dont stay small forever.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

my grandpa takes me. we started out just me and my grandpa going but this summer we want to start taking the whole family! i teach my sister how to get around mud holes all the time.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you got an awsome big bear. you got pics of that thing posted in the yamaha pic thread?


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

sure do! and I entered it in QOTM!
Thanks for all the complements guys!


----------



## george (Apr 10, 2010)

sweet video and yea im diggin that bigbear also lol


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks, george!


----------



## MuddinLike BERNIE (Apr 10, 2011)

Yea wish i coulda came! looked like yall had fun!


----------



## cutter (Apr 10, 2011)

nice rig


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

sweet rig ha but **** how old are u


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

14, and thanks!


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

NICE BIKE!!!!!!


----------

